# Colors



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

The color bar at the top right is so neat. Since I spend so much time on these boards, now I can change the look from time to time. I really like the 4th choice. I guess it is called teal blue.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It is fun, although I find I tend to drift back to the original, traditional blue.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Dori,

The teal is also the color I use.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

one over, in the green


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm an Olive Green kind of Gurl, my pick is the 6th one from the left.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I like 1 and 4, my two favorite colors.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm using 3rd from the left! I love purple


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Dori.  I changed over to green.  Maybe I'll try a new one every time I log on and see what I like best.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Ooohhhh, I just used the 5th color from the right between orange and red and it is a very pleasing on the eye, mauve/lite plum, sort of color. I now have 2 faves.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

3rd one from readers left for me.  A silver blue.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 8, 2008)

Ohh, I didn't know about the color bar. That is so cool.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I use the one all the way to the right.

Betsy


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I use the brown...the color my Amazon box will be when my Kindle arrives...in any minute!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I use red, which probably isn't good for my eyes.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> I use the brown...the color my Amazon box will be when my Kindle arrives...in any minute!


Let us know when you get your Kindle Kimblee!

As for the color, now that I look at it, it just might be brown instead of the mauve/lite plum I thought it was.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I like darker colors, so all the default colors are a bit bright for me, I'd love black or a good dark red rather than that cheerful cherry/watermelon red we have. 

Currently I'm using the olive green though.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Had no clue; blue is what comes up for me and that's fine.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

although purple is my favorite color, the purple choices here are a bit too bright... I went with the one all the way to the right.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Ohh, I didn't know about the color bar. That is so cool.


Me either. Now I feel really dumb!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Susan B, I love your avatar!!


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you Angela. As you can tell, I'm a big SK fan.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> Susan B, I love your avatar!!


I do too Susan B, awesome!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for pointing that, I did not know that either!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

I have noticed that the colors may vary according to your monitor settings. The color I am using is the brownish one, at least at home. When I view the board from the monitor at work, it appears to be a pinkish color.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I have noticed that the colors may vary according to your monitor settings. The color I am using is the brownish one, at least at home. When I view the board from the monitor at work, it appears to be a pinkish color.


I've noticed that, too... on my laptop, the color I am using looks blue-grey, but on my PC it is more purple than blue.


----------

